
The Eldgjá eruption and its influence on the Christianisation of Iceland - Hooke
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs10584-018-2171-9
======
aargh_aargh
Without paywall: [http://sci-hub.tv/10.1007/s10584-018-2171-9](http://sci-
hub.tv/10.1007/s10584-018-2171-9)

